# Promotions Sell Stand Up Paddle



## yhcomposites (May 4, 2012)

Contactez-moi
The carbon shafts are made with dry carbon at high temperature and pressure for maximum strength and durability. Stand up paddle is a good choice for paddling SUP.
Material: Carbon fiber, epoxy resin
Features: Hollow core blades are buoyant, light weight and quiet when paddling.
Surfing Paddle, Hawii Paddle, Stand up Paddle
Size for Blades:
$85.0/pc	24.5 x 50.5cm lengthe for shaft:29(ID) x 1580mm (The complete SUP Paddle)
$81.5/pc	21.5 x 43.5cm lengthe for shaft:29(ID) x 1580mm (The complete SUP Paddle)
Packing Size: 20 x 30 x 240cm
Minimum Order: 10 Pieces
Shipment costs is related to the country you locate. 
Contactez-moi

Total length: according clients requirement
Other specified specification is also available upon your request.

100% Carbon shaft
more than 100pcs Paddles, Negotiable
Can be customized:Stand Up Paddle . Carbon Dragon Boat Paddle . Canoe Paddle . Carbon Kayak Paddle . Kayak Paddle Series . Composite Surf Paddle

Payment: 
1. By Paypal (only for sample order), 
2. 100% T/T in advance
Delivery: By EXPRESS (door to door) DHL, TNT, EMS, FedEx. 
By SEA (pls tell us the name of the destination Seaport) 
BY AIR (pls tell us the name of the destination Airport）

Contactez-moi


----------

